# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  كتاب كامل فى الطب الشرعي

## هيثم الفقى

إسم المؤلف: د/عبد الحميد بك عامر 
نقدم لقراء العربية كتابنا في الطب الشرعي، وهو ذلك الفرع من الطب الذي يطبق حقائق علم الطب على مقتضيات القانون، ولسنا نريد أن نتكلم عن شتى العلوم الطبية والطبيعية والكيمائية فإن ذلك لمما يطول ومما لا يخفى على أحد ولقد أصاب قدماء المصريين وبنو إسرائيل واليونان والرومان إثارة من هذا الفن، وألموا بكنهه المامة لا يعتد بها حين مقارنتها بما وصل إليه في العهد الحديث من الكمال والإتقان، وكبير الجدوى للمجتمع وعظيم النفع للقضاء فمهما تبسط المؤرخون في تبيان ما وقف عليه قساوسة الأجيال القديمة من أسرار الطب الشرعي، فإن جل ما وضع له من نظم وسنن ومعاهد وجوامع كل ذلك من نتاج المدنية الحديثة التي نهضت بالعلوم إلى ذروتها وأقامت لكل منها بناء شامخاً مستقلاً عن سواه، وإن كانت وشائج العلوم وصلاتها بعضها ببعض ليس إلى نكرانها من سبيل، بيد أن انتشار الفنون وتقدمها وبسطتها ورقيها أتاح لكل منها بناءه ووحدته واستقلاله وعزلته. على أن حظ مصر من الأخذ بسنن الطب الشرعي كفن يحفل به ويقبل على دراسته ويعكف على تعلمه إنما يرجع إلى عهد تأسيس مدرسة الطب بأبي زعبل أسسها فيما أسس من عديد دور التعليم ووفير مناهل العرفان، بطل مصر الكبير المغفور له محمد على باشا زعيم نهضتها حقاً ومجدد حياتها صدقاً ومن أذاقها افاويق العرفان، بعد أن ضربت الجهالة على بنيها بحران. ففي مدرسة الطب بأبي زعبل كان يدرس الطب الشرعي بدرجة قليلة ناضب معينها قصير منهجها حتى آل أمرها إلى الإلغاء ورسمها إلى العفاء إلى أن بعث الله لكنانته مشيد المدنية المصرية المرحوم المبرور الخديوي إسماعيل باشا فأرسل فيما أرسل من البعثات العلمية العديدة الواحدة تلو الأخرى، الدكتور إبراهيم باشا حسن إلى فرنسا للتخصص في هذا الفن فتتلمذ فيه للدكتور (تارديو) ثم عرج على ألمانيا وأخذه عن (ليمان) وآب بعدئذ إلى مسقط رأسه حيث عين أستاذاً بمدرسة القاهرة. ولقد وضع المرحوم الدكتور إبراهيم باشا حسن كتابه في الطب الشرعي عام 1293هـ ثم أعاد طبعه بعد ثلاث عشرة سنة واقتبسه بحذافيره من المؤلفات الأوروبية كما ذكر ذلك في خدمته فأدى للعلم خدمة جلي، فرحمه الله وأثابه. وإن لنا من الصفات والعادات والأسلحة والأدوات، وسرعة التغيير الرمي وما إلى ذلك ما يكاد يفرق مثلنا العلمية في بعض نواحينا عن القوم، وتستلزم دراستها من وجهتها المصرية بروح العلم العصرية، وكل ما نراه مستحثاً لعزماتنا في ضرورة إخراج كتابنا هذا إن طلبة الطب يدرسون هذا الفن حتى اليوم بكتب أوربية مع أن الحاجة ماسة إلى دراسته بلغتنا المحبوبة لاسيما وإن كتاب المرحوم الذي لم يطبع بعد عام 1306هـ وقف بطبيعة الحال في معلوماته إلى ما كان عليه العلم منذ ستة وثلاثين عاماً، ما وقف العلم يوماً ولا ونى الاختراع شهراً. هذا من ناحية ومن ناحية أخرى فإنه لما كان لمؤلفي هذا الكتاب من الخبرة الطويلة بهذا الفن لاسيما لتلك السنوات العديدة التي قضياها طبيبين شرعيين لحكومة حضرة صاحب الجلالة مولانا الملك فؤاد الأول حفظة الله، ولما وصل إلى أيديهما من تجارب واختبارات ليس إلى حصرها من سبيل، فقد كان في عنقنا لهذه البلاد واجب هو فرض عين، أن نسهل لطلبة العلم ما يعتور طريقهم من متاعب، ونذلل لهم ما يصادفهم من مصاعب، بأن نخرج لهم كتاباً مدرسياً لطلبة الطب والحقوق ووافياً لحاجات الأطباء ورجال القضاء والمحامين وأعضاء النيابة ورجال الشرطة، متمشياً مع خطوات العلم والزمان ونختار لهم فيه من المثل العلمية ما ينقع غلتهم ويحقق مطلبهم ويجيبهم إلى سؤلهم. ولقد الممنا فيه بكافة أبواب الفن وراعينا زيادة الشرح والبيان في كل ما يستلزم ذلك وتوخينا وضوح العبارة ليسهل تناوله، وإنا نشكر هنا حضرات الأفاضل الذين اعنونا في عملنا واخرج كتابنا للناطقين بالضاد فقد وضعه المؤلفان بالإنجليزية ثم قام بترجمته احدهما الدكتور عبد الحميد عامر بك والله نسأل أن ينتفع به قارئوه وأن يوفقنا لسداد وخدمته البلاد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أنواع الجرائم الجرائم ثلاثة أنواع الأولى: الجنايات وهي الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالعقوبات الآتية: الإعدام - الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة - الأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة - السجن. الثاني: الجنح وهي الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالعقوبات الآتية: الحبس الذي تزيد أقصى مدته عن أسبوع - الغرامة التي يزيد أقصى مقدارها عن جنيه مصري. الثالث: المخالفات وهي الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالعقوبات الآتية: الحبس الذي لا تزيد أقصى مدته عن أسبوع - الغرامة التي لا يزيد أقصى مقدارها عن جنيه مصري (المادة رقم 9 من قانون العقوبات).

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الإجراءات الجنائية: عندما تقع أي جريمة من الجرائم سواء كانت مخالفة أو جنحة أو جناية فيلزم اتخاذ إجراءات نص عليها قانون تحقيق الجنايات فيبدأ أحد مأموري الضبطية القضائية بضبط الواقعة أي أنه ينتقل لمحل الحادثة لجمع الاستدلالات الموصلة للتحقيق والقبض على الجاني في حالة التلبس وتبليغ النيابة العمومية بذلك، ثم يأتي دور التحقيق وتتولى أمره النيابة العمومية بطريقة أصلية أو قاضي التحقيق بطريقة الاستثناء والغرض منه التوصل لاستكشاف مرتكب الجريمة والظروف التي وقعت فيها والغرض منها وتحديد مسؤولية المتهمين فيها ـ فإذا رأى التحقيق أن الأدلة غير كافية أمر بحفظ الدعوى وإذا رأى أن هناك وجهاً لأقامتها قدم أوراق القضية إلى المحكمة المختصة إن كانت التهمة مخالفة أو جنحة. والى قاضي الإحالة إذا كانت جناية وهذا يقدمها إلى محكمة الجنايات إذا رأى ثبوتها أو يأمر بأن لا وجه لإقامة الدعوى إذا رأى أن الأدلة غير متوفرة ثم يأتي بعد ذلك دور المحاكمة أمام المحاكم المختصة على اختلاف درجاتهم - ثم دور التنفيذ وتتولاه النيابة العمومية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الضبطية القضائية: الضبطية القضائية هي السلطة التي من وظيفتها جمع الاستدلالات الموصلة للتحقيق قبل تقديم الدعوى بحيث أنها تجمع الأدلة المثبتة للجريمة ورجالها هم المنوطون بضبط الوقائع وتبليغها إلى النيابة (مادة رقم 3 من تحقيق الجنايات).

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مأمورو الضبطية القضائية هم: أعضاء النيابة العمومية ووكلاء المديريات والمحافظات ـ وحكمدارو البوليس في المديريات والمحافظات ووكلاؤهم - ورؤساء أقلام الضبط - ومأمورو المراكز والأقسام - معاونو المديريات والمحافظات - معاونو البوليس والملاحظون - نظار ووكلاء محطات السكك الحديدية المصرية - العمد والمشايخ الذين يقومون بالإعمال في غياب العمد أو حصول ما يمنعهم من القيام بالإعمال - ومشايخ الخفراء - وصولات البوليس - وجميع الموظفين المخول لهم هذا الاختصاص بمقتضى أمر عال إما في مجال معينة أو بالنسبة لجرائم تتعلق بالوظائف التي يؤدونها (مادة نمره 4 من قانون تحقيق الجنايات)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

(1) واجبات وسلطة مأموري الضبطية القضائية: (1) قبول البلاغات: يجب على كل من عاين وقوع جناية تخل بالأمن العام أو يترتب عليها تلف حياة إنسان أو ضرر لملكة أن يخبر النيابة العمومية أو أحد مأموري الضبطية القضائية (مادة نمره 5 من قانون تحقيق الجنايات) - كما يجب على هؤلاء أن يقبلوا التبليغات التي ترد إليهم في دائرة وظائفهم بشأن الجرائم وأن يبعثوا بها إلى النيابة العمومية بالمحكمة التي من اختصاصها الحكم في ذلك (مادة نمره 9 جنايات). (2) عمل التحريات وتحرير المحاضر: يجب على مأموري الضبطية القضائية بعد قبول البلاغات أن يستحصلوا على جميع الإيضاحات وأن يجروا جميع التحريات اللازمة لتسهيل تحقيق الوقائع، كما يجب عليهم أن يتخذوا جميع الوسائل التحفظية للتمكن من ثبوت الوقائع الجنائية وأن يحرروا بكل ذلك محضراً يرسل للنيابة (3) القبض على المتهم: يجوز لمأموري الضبطية القضائية القبض على المتهمين في الأحوال المبينة بالمادة نمره 25 من قانون تحقيق الجنايات وهي: (أ) إذا شوهد الجاني متلبساً بالجناية - (ب) إذا وجدت قرائن أحوال تدل على وقوع الجناية أو على الشروع في ارتكابها- (ج) عند وقوع جنحة سرقة أو نصب أو تعد شديد (د) إذا لم يكن للمتهم محل معين معروف بالقطر المصري. ويجب في هذه الحالة سماع أقوال المتهم وإرساله بعدها إلى النيابة العمومية في ظرف 24 ساعة وعلى النيابة استجوابه في ظرف 24 ساعة من وقت إرساله إليها. (4) ضبط المتهم وإحضاره: وكذلك يجوز لهم في الأحوال المبينة سابقاً أن يصدروا الأوامر بضبط المتهم وإحضاره إن لم يكن حاضراً وعليهم إثبات ذلك في محاضرهم (مادة نمره 16 تحقيق الجنايات). (5) دخول منازل المتهمين: ولمأموري الضبطية القضائية أيضاً دخول منزل المتهم وتفتيشه وذلك في حالة مشاهدة الجاني متلبساً بالجناية وأن يضبط كل ما يجده به من الأسلحة والآلات وغيرها مما يظهر أنه استعمل في ارتكاب الجريمة، وكذلك ضبط الأوراق التي توجد (مادتي نمره 18 ونمره 19 من تحقيق الجنايات) كما لهم تفتيش منازل الأشخاص الموضوعين تحت مراقبة البوليس ولو في غير حالة التلبس إذا وجدت أوجه قوية تدعو للاشتباه في أنهم ارتكبوا جناية أو جنحة إنما يلزم حضور عمدة البلدة واحد مشايخها أو الشيخ القائم بأعمال العمدة في حالة تغيبه وشيخ آخر. أما في المدن فجيب حضور شيخ القسم . وشاهد. وإذا تحققت الشبهة على المتهمين جاز القبض عليهم وتسليمهم للنيابة (مادة نمرة 23 جنايات). (2) التصرف في الأشياء المضبوطة: الأشياء المضبوطة توضع في حرز مغلف وتربط ويختم عليها ويكتب على شريطة من الورق داخل تحت الختم تاريخ المحضر المحرر بضبط تلك الأشياء وتذكر المادة التي حصل من أجلها الضبط (مادة نمره 20 جنايات). (3) ندب الخبراء والأطباء: يجوز لمأموري الضبطية القضائية أن يستعينوا بمن يلزم من أهل الخبرة والأطباء وأن يطلبوا منهم تقارير عن المسائل التي تمكنهم صناعتهم من إيضاحها وذلك بعد تحليفهم اليمين على أنهم يقررون أعمالهم بالذمة والصدق

----------


## هيثم الفقى

إجراء التحقيق بمعرفة مأموري الضبطية القضائية: يجوز لمأموري الضبطية القضائية أن يقوموا بإجراء التحقيقات بأنفسهم في الأحوال الآتية: (1) حالة التلبس بالجريمة: (2) حالة الانتداب من النيابة: (3) حالة الانتداب من وزير الحقانية للقيام بأعمال النيابة أمام المحاكم المركزية أو من النائب العمومي لأداء وظيفة النيابة أمام محاكم المخالفات (مادة نمرة 5 من قانون محاكم المراكز ونمره 158 جنايات).

----------


## هيثم الفقى

التلبس: مشاهدة الجاني متلبساً بالجناية هي رؤيته حال ارتكابها أو عقب ارتكابها ببرهة يسيرة أو إذا اتبعه المجني عليه أو تبعه العامة مع الصياح بزمن قريب عقب وقوع الجريمة أو إذا وجد الجاني عقب ارتكابه الجريمة بزمن قريب حاملاً الآلات أو أسلحة أو أمتعة أو أوراق أو أشياء أخرى يستدل منها على أنه ارتكب الجناية أو اشترك فيها (مادة نمره 85 جنايات).

----------


## هيثم الفقى

التحقيق: بعد إرسال المحاضر إلى النيابة العمومية يجب على هذه الأخيرة إجراء التحقيق والغرض منه جمع الأدلة المؤيدة للتهمة والتي تقدم الدعوى للمحكمة. يناء عليها وسلطة التحقيق بناء على قانون تحقيق الجنايات الجديد الصادر في 14 فبراير سنة 1914 بقيت في أيدي النيابة. وقد جعل القانون التحقيق اختيارياً للنيابة في المخالفات والجنح فلها أن تجريه بنفسها إذا رأت لزوماً لذلك أو أنها تكتفي بالأدلة التي جمعت بمعرفة الضبطية القضائية من غير تحقيق فيها وتقدم القضية للمحكمة المختصة. أما في الجنايات فإنه يجب عليها إجراء التحقيق فيها ثم إحالتها علي قاضي الإحالة وهذا يحيلها على محكمة الجنايات. وللنيابة العمومية جميع الاختصاصات التي لمأموري الضبطية القضائية ولها تكليف الأشخاص بالحضور أمامها وإصدار أمرها بضبط المتهم وإحضاره إذا امتنع عن الحضور كما لها دخول منازل المتهمين لتفتيشها أما دخول منازل غير المتهمين فلا بد من الحصول على إذن به من القاضي الجزئي. وعلى النيابة استجواب المتهم في ظرف 24 ساعة من وقت تنفيذ الأمر بالضبط والإحضار فإذا ظهر بعد الاستجواب أن المتهم برئ أخلت سبيله. وإذا ظهر أنه مجرم وأن الواقعة التي ارتكبها هي جناية أو جنحة يعاقب عليها بالحبس فلها أن تصدر أمرها بحبس المتهم أربعة أيام في الأحوال الآتية: (1) إذا كان المتهم سلم إلى النيابة وهو مقبوض عليه بمعرفة أحد مأموري الضبطية القضائية. (2) إذا لم يحضر المتهم بالرغم من تكليفه بالحضور. (3) إذا كانت الواقعة جناية أو جنحة يعاقب عليها بالحبس لمدة سنتين على الأقل وكانت جنحة من الجنح المنصوص عليها في المواد 88 و120 و148 و162 و192 و240 و249 و307 و308 و310 و323 و324 و325 من قانون العقوبات - أما في الأحوال الأخرى فلا يجوز لها ذلك إلا بعد الحصول على إذن كتابي من القاضي الجزئي (مادة نمره 36 تحقيق الجنايات) وفي هذه الحالة تكون مدة الحبس أربعة عشر يوماً. ويجب تجديد أمر الحبس الصادر من النيابة والصادر من القاضي الجزئي لمدة أربعة عشر يوماً وهكذا. وللنيابة أيضاً حق الإفراج عن المتهم في أي وقت كان سواء كان الأمر بالحبس صادراً منها أو من القاضي الجزئي ولهذا الأخير أيضاً حق الإفراج عندما يطلب منه امتداد أمر الحبس (مادة نمره 41 جنايات) والإفراج يكون إما بضمان أو بغير ضمان ـ والضمان إما شخصي أو نقدي ـ ولها أيضاً أن تلغي أمر الإفراج وأن تعيد حبس المتهم إذا تقوت دلائل الشبهة ضده.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

التحقيق: بعد إرسال المحاضر إلى النيابة العمومية يجب على هذه الأخيرة إجراء التحقيق والغرض منه جمع الأدلة المؤيدة للتهمة والتي تقدم الدعوى للمحكمة. يناء عليها وسلطة التحقيق بناء على قانون تحقيق الجنايات الجديد الصادر في 14 فبراير سنة 1914 بقيت في أيدي النيابة. وقد جعل القانون التحقيق اختيارياً للنيابة في المخالفات والجنح فلها أن تجريه بنفسها إذا رأت لزوماً لذلك أو أنها تكتفي بالأدلة التي جمعت بمعرفة الضبطية القضائية من غير تحقيق فيها وتقدم القضية للمحكمة المختصة. أما في الجنايات فإنه يجب عليها إجراء التحقيق فيها ثم إحالتها علي قاضي الإحالة وهذا يحيلها على محكمة الجنايات. وللنيابة العمومية جميع الاختصاصات التي لمأموري الضبطية القضائية ولها تكليف الأشخاص بالحضور أمامها وإصدار أمرها بضبط المتهم وإحضاره إذا امتنع عن الحضور كما لها دخول منازل المتهمين لتفتيشها أما دخول منازل غير المتهمين فلا بد من الحصول على إذن به من القاضي الجزئي. وعلى النيابة استجواب المتهم في ظرف 24 ساعة من وقت تنفيذ الأمر بالضبط والإحضار فإذا ظهر بعد الاستجواب أن المتهم برئ أخلت سبيله. وإذا ظهر أنه مجرم وأن الواقعة التي ارتكبها هي جناية أو جنحة يعاقب عليها بالحبس فلها أن تصدر أمرها بحبس المتهم أربعة أيام في الأحوال الآتية: (1) إذا كان المتهم سلم إلى النيابة وهو مقبوض عليه بمعرفة أحد مأموري الضبطية القضائية. (2) إذا لم يحضر المتهم بالرغم من تكليفه بالحضور. (3) إذا كانت الواقعة جناية أو جنحة يعاقب عليها بالحبس لمدة سنتين على الأقل وكانت جنحة من الجنح المنصوص عليها في المواد 88 و120 و148 و162 و192 و240 و249 و307 و308 و310 و323 و324 و325 من قانون العقوبات - أما في الأحوال الأخرى فلا يجوز لها ذلك إلا بعد الحصول على إذن كتابي من القاضي الجزئي (مادة نمره 36 تحقيق الجنايات) وفي هذه الحالة تكون مدة الحبس أربعة عشر يوماً. ويجب تجديد أمر الحبس الصادر من النيابة والصادر من القاضي الجزئي لمدة أربعة عشر يوماً وهكذا. وللنيابة أيضاً حق الإفراج عن المتهم في أي وقت كان سواء كان الأمر بالحبس صادراً منها أو من القاضي الجزئي ولهذا الأخير أيضاً حق الإفراج عندما يطلب منه امتداد أمر الحبس (مادة نمره 41 جنايات) والإفراج يكون إما بضمان أو بغير ضمان ـ والضمان إما شخصي أو نقدي ـ ولها أيضاً أن تلغي أمر الإفراج وأن تعيد حبس المتهم إذا تقوت دلائل الشبهة ضده.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

انتهاء التحقيق: متى انتهى التحقيق فللنيابة أن تصدر أمراً بحفظ الدعوى إذا رأت أن لا وجه لإقامتها وهذا الأمر يكون من عضو النيابة الذي باشر التحقيق في المخالفات والجنح. أما في الجنايات فيكون صدوره من رئيس النيابة ـ وإذا رأت أن التهمة ثابتة ثبوتاً كافياً على المتهم ترفع الدعوى للمحكمة المختصة. فإذا كانت الواقعة مخالفة أحيلت على محكمة المخالفات وإذا كانت جنحة أحيلت على محكمة الجنح. وإذا كانت جناية يحيلها إلى قاضي الإحالة وهذا بعد فحصها يأمر بإحالتها على محكمة الجنايات أو يقرر بأن لا وجه لإقامتها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

محاكم المخالفات المخالفات المنصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات تحكم فيها إحدى المحاكم الآتية: المحاكم الجزئية، محاكم المراكز، محاكم الاخطاط. المحكمة الجزئية: توجد في كل مركز محكمة جزئية ويقوم بالعمل فيها قاض ينتدبه وزير الحقانية من قضاة المحكمة الكلية والواقع في دائرتها المركز وتحكم هذه المحاكم في جميع المخالفات على اختلاف أنواعها وتستأنف الأحكام الصادرة منها من المحكوم عليه إذا اشتملت على عقوبات أخرى غير الغرامة أو التعويضات أو الرد أو المصاريف كما يجوز استئنافها من النيابة العمومية إذا طلبت الحكم بتلك العقوبات الأخرى ولم يحكم بها. وفيما عدا ذلك لا يجوز استئناف الحكم من المحكوم عليه أو النيابة العمومية إلا بسبب خطأ تطبيق نصوص القانون أو في تأويلها (مادة نمره153 جنايات). ويرفع الاستئناف إلى المحكمة الكلية الابتدائية الداخلة في اختصاصها المحكمة الجزئية التي أصدرت الحكم ما لم ينص على خلاف ذلك. محاكم المراكز: لم يبق الآن منها إلا المحاكم التي أنشئت في المحافظات وتختص دون غيرها بالنظر في جميع المخالفات التي لا يجوز الحكم فيها بغير الحبس والغرامة والتعويضات والمصاريف أما في غير هذه المخالفات فتشترك المحكمة الجزئية معها في هذا الاختصاص (مادة نمرة 3 من القانون نمره 8 سنة 1904) وتستأنف أحكامها أمام المحاكم الابتدائية الكلية في الأحوال الجائز الاستئناف فيها كما هو مبين في المحاكم الجزئية. محاكم الاخطاط: تحكم هذه المحاكم في جميع المخالفات التي لا يعاقب عليها بغير الغرامة التي لا تتجاوز خمسة وعشرين قرشاً وتختص أيضاً بالحكم بهذه العقوبة أو بالحبس لمدة أربع وعشرين ساعة. (أولا) على من وقعت منه مشاجرات بسيطة أو إيذاء أو قسوة خفيفة إذا لم ينشأ عن ذلك جرح. (ثانيا) على كل من كلف ورفض أو أهمل القيام بما يطلبه منه العمدة من الأعمال أو الخدم أو المساعدات التي يسوغ تكليفه بها بمقتضى القوانين واللوائح ويجوز استئناف الأحكام الصادرة بالحبس أمام القاضي الجزئي (مادة نمرة 15 من قانون محاكم الاخطاط نمرة 12 سنة 1912). محاكم الجنح: هي المحاكم الجزئية أو محاكم المراكز وهذه الأخيرة اختصاصها قاصر على الحكم في الجنح المبينة في الملحق المرفق بالقانون الصادر بإنشائها وليس لها أن تحكم بالحبس لأكثر من ثلاثة شهور أو بغرامة تزيد على عشرة جنيهات مصرية مهما بلغ الحد الأقصى للعقوبة المقررة في القانون وتستأنف الأحكام سواء كانت صادرة من المحاكم الجزئية أو محاكم المراكز أمام المحكمة الابتدائية. محاكم الجنايات: قاضي الإحالة: كل قضية جناية حققتها النيابة ينظرها قاضي إحالة قبل تقديمها لمحكمة الجنايات يندب لهذا الغرض من بين قضاة المحكمة الابتدائية بقرار من وزير الحقانية ـ فإذا رأى وجود شبهة تدل على أن الواقعة جناية وأن الدلائل المقدمة كافية يأمر بإحالتها على محكمة الجنايات ـ وإذا رأى وجود شهبه تدل على أن الواقعة جنحة أو مخالفة يعيد القضية إلى النيابة لإجراء اللازم عنها قانوناً وإذا لم ير أثراً ما لجريمة أو لم يجدد دلائل كافية للتهمة يصدر أمراً بعدم وجود وجه لإقامة الدعوى ويأمر بالإفراج عن المتهم ما لم يكن محبوساً لسبب آخر (مادة نمرة 12 من قانون تشكيل محاكم الجنايات رقم 4 لسنة 1905). محكمة الجنايات: تشكل هذه المحكمة من ثلاثة من مستشاري محكمة الاستئناف يعينهم وزير الحقانية بناء على طلب رئيس محكمة الاستئناف ـ وتنعقد المحاكم كل شهر ما لم يصدر قرار من وزير الحقانية يخالف ذلك ـ ويحدد تاريخ افتتاح كل دور من أدوار الانعقاد قبله بشهر على الأقل بقرار من وزير الحقانية بناء على طلب رئيس محكمة الاستئناف. ولا يجوز الطعن في أحكام محاكم الجنايات إلا بطريق النقض والإبرام ومحاكم الجنايات أيضاً مختصة بنظر الجنح التي تقع بواسطة الصحف أو غيرها من طرق النشر، ويكون حكمها في هذه الحالة غير قابل للاستئناف (قانون نمرة 27 سنة 1910).

----------


## هيثم الفقى

محاكم المخالفات المخالفات المنصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات تحكم فيها إحدى المحاكم الآتية: المحاكم الجزئية، محاكم المراكز، محاكم الاخطاط. المحكمة الجزئية: توجد في كل مركز محكمة جزئية ويقوم بالعمل فيها قاض ينتدبه وزير الحقانية من قضاة المحكمة الكلية والواقع في دائرتها المركز وتحكم هذه المحاكم في جميع المخالفات على اختلاف أنواعها وتستأنف الأحكام الصادرة منها من المحكوم عليه إذا اشتملت على عقوبات أخرى غير الغرامة أو التعويضات أو الرد أو المصاريف كما يجوز استئنافها من النيابة العمومية إذا طلبت الحكم بتلك العقوبات الأخرى ولم يحكم بها. وفيما عدا ذلك لا يجوز استئناف الحكم من المحكوم عليه أو النيابة العمومية إلا بسبب خطأ تطبيق نصوص القانون أو في تأويلها (مادة نمره153 جنايات). ويرفع الاستئناف إلى المحكمة الكلية الابتدائية الداخلة في اختصاصها المحكمة الجزئية التي أصدرت الحكم ما لم ينص على خلاف ذلك. محاكم المراكز: لم يبق الآن منها إلا المحاكم التي أنشئت في المحافظات وتختص دون غيرها بالنظر في جميع المخالفات التي لا يجوز الحكم فيها بغير الحبس والغرامة والتعويضات والمصاريف أما في غير هذه المخالفات فتشترك المحكمة الجزئية معها في هذا الاختصاص (مادة نمرة 3 من القانون نمره 8 سنة 1904) وتستأنف أحكامها أمام المحاكم الابتدائية الكلية في الأحوال الجائز الاستئناف فيها كما هو مبين في المحاكم الجزئية. محاكم الاخطاط: تحكم هذه المحاكم في جميع المخالفات التي لا يعاقب عليها بغير الغرامة التي لا تتجاوز خمسة وعشرين قرشاً وتختص أيضاً بالحكم بهذه العقوبة أو بالحبس لمدة أربع وعشرين ساعة. (أولا) على من وقعت منه مشاجرات بسيطة أو إيذاء أو قسوة خفيفة إذا لم ينشأ عن ذلك جرح. (ثانيا) على كل من كلف ورفض أو أهمل القيام بما يطلبه منه العمدة من الأعمال أو الخدم أو المساعدات التي يسوغ تكليفه بها بمقتضى القوانين واللوائح ويجوز استئناف الأحكام الصادرة بالحبس أمام القاضي الجزئي (مادة نمرة 15 من قانون محاكم الاخطاط نمرة 12 سنة 1912). محاكم الجنح: هي المحاكم الجزئية أو محاكم المراكز وهذه الأخيرة اختصاصها قاصر على الحكم في الجنح المبينة في الملحق المرفق بالقانون الصادر بإنشائها وليس لها أن تحكم بالحبس لأكثر من ثلاثة شهور أو بغرامة تزيد على عشرة جنيهات مصرية مهما بلغ الحد الأقصى للعقوبة المقررة في القانون وتستأنف الأحكام سواء كانت صادرة من المحاكم الجزئية أو محاكم المراكز أمام المحكمة الابتدائية. محاكم الجنايات: قاضي الإحالة: كل قضية جناية حققتها النيابة ينظرها قاضي إحالة قبل تقديمها لمحكمة الجنايات يندب لهذا الغرض من بين قضاة المحكمة الابتدائية بقرار من وزير الحقانية ـ فإذا رأى وجود شبهة تدل على أن الواقعة جناية وأن الدلائل المقدمة كافية يأمر بإحالتها على محكمة الجنايات ـ وإذا رأى وجود شهبه تدل على أن الواقعة جنحة أو مخالفة يعيد القضية إلى النيابة لإجراء اللازم عنها قانوناً وإذا لم ير أثراً ما لجريمة أو لم يجدد دلائل كافية للتهمة يصدر أمراً بعدم وجود وجه لإقامة الدعوى ويأمر بالإفراج عن المتهم ما لم يكن محبوساً لسبب آخر (مادة نمرة 12 من قانون تشكيل محاكم الجنايات رقم 4 لسنة 1905). محكمة الجنايات: تشكل هذه المحكمة من ثلاثة من مستشاري محكمة الاستئناف يعينهم وزير الحقانية بناء على طلب رئيس محكمة الاستئناف ـ وتنعقد المحاكم كل شهر ما لم يصدر قرار من وزير الحقانية يخالف ذلك ـ ويحدد تاريخ افتتاح كل دور من أدوار الانعقاد قبله بشهر على الأقل بقرار من وزير الحقانية بناء على طلب رئيس محكمة الاستئناف. ولا يجوز الطعن في أحكام محاكم الجنايات إلا بطريق النقض والإبرام ومحاكم الجنايات أيضاً مختصة بنظر الجنح التي تقع بواسطة الصحف أو غيرها من طرق النشر، ويكون حكمها في هذه الحالة غير قابل للاستئناف (قانون نمرة 27 سنة 1910).

----------


## هيثم الفقى

محاكم المخالفات المخالفات المنصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات تحكم فيها إحدى المحاكم الآتية: المحاكم الجزئية، محاكم المراكز، محاكم الاخطاط. المحكمة الجزئية: توجد في كل مركز محكمة جزئية ويقوم بالعمل فيها قاض ينتدبه وزير الحقانية من قضاة المحكمة الكلية والواقع في دائرتها المركز وتحكم هذه المحاكم في جميع المخالفات على اختلاف أنواعها وتستأنف الأحكام الصادرة منها من المحكوم عليه إذا اشتملت على عقوبات أخرى غير الغرامة أو التعويضات أو الرد أو المصاريف كما يجوز استئنافها من النيابة العمومية إذا طلبت الحكم بتلك العقوبات الأخرى ولم يحكم بها. وفيما عدا ذلك لا يجوز استئناف الحكم من المحكوم عليه أو النيابة العمومية إلا بسبب خطأ تطبيق نصوص القانون أو في تأويلها (مادة نمره153 جنايات). ويرفع الاستئناف إلى المحكمة الكلية الابتدائية الداخلة في اختصاصها المحكمة الجزئية التي أصدرت الحكم ما لم ينص على خلاف ذلك. محاكم المراكز: لم يبق الآن منها إلا المحاكم التي أنشئت في المحافظات وتختص دون غيرها بالنظر في جميع المخالفات التي لا يجوز الحكم فيها بغير الحبس والغرامة والتعويضات والمصاريف أما في غير هذه المخالفات فتشترك المحكمة الجزئية معها في هذا الاختصاص (مادة نمرة 3 من القانون نمره 8 سنة 1904) وتستأنف أحكامها أمام المحاكم الابتدائية الكلية في الأحوال الجائز الاستئناف فيها كما هو مبين في المحاكم الجزئية. محاكم الاخطاط: تحكم هذه المحاكم في جميع المخالفات التي لا يعاقب عليها بغير الغرامة التي لا تتجاوز خمسة وعشرين قرشاً وتختص أيضاً بالحكم بهذه العقوبة أو بالحبس لمدة أربع وعشرين ساعة. (أولا) على من وقعت منه مشاجرات بسيطة أو إيذاء أو قسوة خفيفة إذا لم ينشأ عن ذلك جرح. (ثانيا) على كل من كلف ورفض أو أهمل القيام بما يطلبه منه العمدة من الأعمال أو الخدم أو المساعدات التي يسوغ تكليفه بها بمقتضى القوانين واللوائح ويجوز استئناف الأحكام الصادرة بالحبس أمام القاضي الجزئي (مادة نمرة 15 من قانون محاكم الاخطاط نمرة 12 سنة 1912). محاكم الجنح: هي المحاكم الجزئية أو محاكم المراكز وهذه الأخيرة اختصاصها قاصر على الحكم في الجنح المبينة في الملحق المرفق بالقانون الصادر بإنشائها وليس لها أن تحكم بالحبس لأكثر من ثلاثة شهور أو بغرامة تزيد على عشرة جنيهات مصرية مهما بلغ الحد الأقصى للعقوبة المقررة في القانون وتستأنف الأحكام سواء كانت صادرة من المحاكم الجزئية أو محاكم المراكز أمام المحكمة الابتدائية. محاكم الجنايات: قاضي الإحالة: كل قضية جناية حققتها النيابة ينظرها قاضي إحالة قبل تقديمها لمحكمة الجنايات يندب لهذا الغرض من بين قضاة المحكمة الابتدائية بقرار من وزير الحقانية ـ فإذا رأى وجود شبهة تدل على أن الواقعة جناية وأن الدلائل المقدمة كافية يأمر بإحالتها على محكمة الجنايات ـ وإذا رأى وجود شهبه تدل على أن الواقعة جنحة أو مخالفة يعيد القضية إلى النيابة لإجراء اللازم عنها قانوناً وإذا لم ير أثراً ما لجريمة أو لم يجدد دلائل كافية للتهمة يصدر أمراً بعدم وجود وجه لإقامة الدعوى ويأمر بالإفراج عن المتهم ما لم يكن محبوساً لسبب آخر (مادة نمرة 12 من قانون تشكيل محاكم الجنايات رقم 4 لسنة 1905). محكمة الجنايات: تشكل هذه المحكمة من ثلاثة من مستشاري محكمة الاستئناف يعينهم وزير الحقانية بناء على طلب رئيس محكمة الاستئناف ـ وتنعقد المحاكم كل شهر ما لم يصدر قرار من وزير الحقانية يخالف ذلك ـ ويحدد تاريخ افتتاح كل دور من أدوار الانعقاد قبله بشهر على الأقل بقرار من وزير الحقانية بناء على طلب رئيس محكمة الاستئناف. ولا يجوز الطعن في أحكام محاكم الجنايات إلا بطريق النقض والإبرام ومحاكم الجنايات أيضاً مختصة بنظر الجنح التي تقع بواسطة الصحف أو غيرها من طرق النشر، ويكون حكمها في هذه الحالة غير قابل للاستئناف (قانون نمرة 27 سنة 1910).

----------


## هيثم الفقى

محاكم المخالفات المخالفات المنصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات تحكم فيها إحدى المحاكم الآتية: المحاكم الجزئية، محاكم المراكز، محاكم الاخطاط. المحكمة الجزئية: توجد في كل مركز محكمة جزئية ويقوم بالعمل فيها قاض ينتدبه وزير الحقانية من قضاة المحكمة الكلية والواقع في دائرتها المركز وتحكم هذه المحاكم في جميع المخالفات على اختلاف أنواعها وتستأنف الأحكام الصادرة منها من المحكوم عليه إذا اشتملت على عقوبات أخرى غير الغرامة أو التعويضات أو الرد أو المصاريف كما يجوز استئنافها من النيابة العمومية إذا طلبت الحكم بتلك العقوبات الأخرى ولم يحكم بها. وفيما عدا ذلك لا يجوز استئناف الحكم من المحكوم عليه أو النيابة العمومية إلا بسبب خطأ تطبيق نصوص القانون أو في تأويلها (مادة نمره153 جنايات). ويرفع الاستئناف إلى المحكمة الكلية الابتدائية الداخلة في اختصاصها المحكمة الجزئية التي أصدرت الحكم ما لم ينص على خلاف ذلك. محاكم المراكز: لم يبق الآن منها إلا المحاكم التي أنشئت في المحافظات وتختص دون غيرها بالنظر في جميع المخالفات التي لا يجوز الحكم فيها بغير الحبس والغرامة والتعويضات والمصاريف أما في غير هذه المخالفات فتشترك المحكمة الجزئية معها في هذا الاختصاص (مادة نمرة 3 من القانون نمره 8 سنة 1904) وتستأنف أحكامها أمام المحاكم الابتدائية الكلية في الأحوال الجائز الاستئناف فيها كما هو مبين في المحاكم الجزئية. محاكم الاخطاط: تحكم هذه المحاكم في جميع المخالفات التي لا يعاقب عليها بغير الغرامة التي لا تتجاوز خمسة وعشرين قرشاً وتختص أيضاً بالحكم بهذه العقوبة أو بالحبس لمدة أربع وعشرين ساعة. (أولا) على من وقعت منه مشاجرات بسيطة أو إيذاء أو قسوة خفيفة إذا لم ينشأ عن ذلك جرح. (ثانيا) على كل من كلف ورفض أو أهمل القيام بما يطلبه منه العمدة من الأعمال أو الخدم أو المساعدات التي يسوغ تكليفه بها بمقتضى القوانين واللوائح ويجوز استئناف الأحكام الصادرة بالحبس أمام القاضي الجزئي (مادة نمرة 15 من قانون محاكم الاخطاط نمرة 12 سنة 1912). محاكم الجنح: هي المحاكم الجزئية أو محاكم المراكز وهذه الأخيرة اختصاصها قاصر على الحكم في الجنح المبينة في الملحق المرفق بالقانون الصادر بإنشائها وليس لها أن تحكم بالحبس لأكثر من ثلاثة شهور أو بغرامة تزيد على عشرة جنيهات مصرية مهما بلغ الحد الأقصى للعقوبة المقررة في القانون وتستأنف الأحكام سواء كانت صادرة من المحاكم الجزئية أو محاكم المراكز أمام المحكمة الابتدائية. محاكم الجنايات: قاضي الإحالة: كل قضية جناية حققتها النيابة ينظرها قاضي إحالة قبل تقديمها لمحكمة الجنايات يندب لهذا الغرض من بين قضاة المحكمة الابتدائية بقرار من وزير الحقانية ـ فإذا رأى وجود شبهة تدل على أن الواقعة جناية وأن الدلائل المقدمة كافية يأمر بإحالتها على محكمة الجنايات ـ وإذا رأى وجود شهبه تدل على أن الواقعة جنحة أو مخالفة يعيد القضية إلى النيابة لإجراء اللازم عنها قانوناً وإذا لم ير أثراً ما لجريمة أو لم يجدد دلائل كافية للتهمة يصدر أمراً بعدم وجود وجه لإقامة الدعوى ويأمر بالإفراج عن المتهم ما لم يكن محبوساً لسبب آخر (مادة نمرة 12 من قانون تشكيل محاكم الجنايات رقم 4 لسنة 1905). محكمة الجنايات: تشكل هذه المحكمة من ثلاثة من مستشاري محكمة الاستئناف يعينهم وزير الحقانية بناء على طلب رئيس محكمة الاستئناف ـ وتنعقد المحاكم كل شهر ما لم يصدر قرار من وزير الحقانية يخالف ذلك ـ ويحدد تاريخ افتتاح كل دور من أدوار الانعقاد قبله بشهر على الأقل بقرار من وزير الحقانية بناء على طلب رئيس محكمة الاستئناف. ولا يجوز الطعن في أحكام محاكم الجنايات إلا بطريق النقض والإبرام ومحاكم الجنايات أيضاً مختصة بنظر الجنح التي تقع بواسطة الصحف أو غيرها من طرق النشر، ويكون حكمها في هذه الحالة غير قابل للاستئناف (قانون نمرة 27 سنة 1910).

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*يتبع =============))*

----------

